# Major Crater caused by runoff of neighbors roof



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been called in to redirect flow of water caused by humongous roof without gutters onto bare ground in the neighbors yard that dumps and careens down the clients side. There is a 5' deep hole exposing lateral roots of an ancient pecan that is 20' wide at the top and at least 15 feet long to where it drops off towards the lake. The client tried to dam it..which obvious to any landscaper wouldn't work..needs french drains/possibly swale on perimeter side to guide it back to the offending neighbors side. Question..does filling at least some of the 5' deep hole with septic rock sound like the best overall answer..as it would facilitate drainage and disperse water that must just come like crazy off that roof!


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

The first best overall answer that comes to my mind is a visit to the local building dept. You are not allowed to drain water onto your neighbor's property, especially something that sounds this serious. It is his responsibility to control the water.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Can you post any pictures?


----------



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

*Update on the Crater*

Since I posted that first thing..20 or so inches of water expanded that hole to at least 50 ft across..depth probably the same..but jeeeez..the runoff path from the neighbor who BTW is in prison for the next 20 or so years, seems unlikely to fix this. I have recommended to the neighbors that they get a lawyer and press this but that was their response. They seemed to think somehow gutters may go in on that side at least..and are comforted  that the guy now sober had real intentions of doing that before the  hit the fan. I told her my fear that diverting that much water back would do the same thing in reverse to the original offenders property and would perhaps come back to bite them. They replied that "Our deed restrictions are very clear that every property owner is required to deal with their surface water w/out allowing it to drain across adjacent property. So if i block his water i am not creating a liablity on my part.." Seems naive to me, considering this guy has made a career of playing with the law to go to prison for that long..before which time he amassed enough to build this monsterous roofed house.

Upshot..I am considering doing a natural creekbed/berm with liner for erosion possibility..draining off to the dumping site in the crater, perhaps into a sufficient catch drain and then on thru culvert pipes surrounded by rock/granite gravel or dirt or combination. BIG THANX FOR HELP HERE!:clap:


----------



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

Cole said:


> Can you post any pictures?


I have pictures before it got this dramatic, but you may get the idea. Not sure how to add pictures..any tips?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Send me the pictures and I will host them for you.

Cole @ coleconstructiongroup.com


----------



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

Cole said:


> Send me the pictures and I will host them for you.
> 
> Cole @ coleconstructiongroup.com


Tried to download it to site..but file was too big.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Upload the picture here:
http://www.imageshack.us/

Where is says resize image, click the box and select 640x480.


----------



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

Cole~That site stalled out..can I e-mail it to you?


----------



## Ty. (Jul 16, 2007)

use photobucket. com


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

As a complete non land scaper I would think fill in the hole around the roots with dirt, put a inch or so of gravel and build a concrete pad for the water to fall on, thus preventing any further erosion? Bushes can be planted around the pd to pretty it up from your customer's side of the yard.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*sounds like a *********

Why would You get involved with this mess????????


----------



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> Why would You get involved with this mess????????


..

Too funny! Yes, I have been known to wrestle large insane situations just to see if I can..this time I have been saved from myself. The neighborhood association has intervened..I assume to avoid a huge bill that also would have been some incentive here. I really wanted to do the creek and the berm just for a portfolio op..really nice house by an architect I have been wanting to work with..artsy sort of project. Anyway..thanx for all the help.


----------



## Chris Comeau (Sep 6, 2007)

*Wow*

Sounds like a job that I would try to avoid LOL!!!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought the same thing as troubleseeker said. The building department approved this and now someones property is being damaged. I smell lawyers.


----------

